# Clone squonker



## Xhale (4/6/15)

http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...od-black-aluminum-1-x-18650.html#.VXAxZEZShUY
$29

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## whatalotigot (4/6/15)

all these guys paying 3000 for a reo crying right about now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/6/15)

Those hash tags thooooo.


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> all these guys paying 3000 for a reo crying right about now!



Nope, I will still buy another Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Necris (4/6/15)

looks like china has been busy 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/224605/


----------



## whatalotigot (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Nope, I will still buy another Reo.



Get yourself the same atty on top and you have an identical vape. REO will be obsolete if their patent decides to be useless.. Many clones flying around atm, doing the same job, I still think the REO is overpriced for what it is. And Iv vaped on plenty.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Get yourself the same atty on top and you have an identical vape. REO will be obsolete if their patent decides to be useless.. Many clones flying around atm, doing the same job, I still think the REO is overpriced for what it is. And Iv vaped on plenty.



Each to his own preference .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> all these guys paying 3000 for a reo crying right about now!



Not even close... we have had a few clone BF devices already and none have them have come even close... Oh wow it is taking all my restraint not to rant about thieving copycats... but having done this for a while I am completely relaxed with my authentics that are used 99% of the time.

Rest of my message deleted because it won't serve much purpose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/6/15)

They can use copy paste very well. Word for word. If they actually read it they will see now they need to clone the mini aswell.

1. The REO 18650 (Grand) is a personal vaporizer milled out of block aluminum and is 100% mechanical, this means no wires. The benefit is a nearly indestructible unit that can take a beating, and a washing too. It carries a 6ml bottle on board (and comes with one extra bottle) that holds your e-juice, and runs on one AW IMR 18650 3.7 volt battery.

2. You can use cartomizers disposable atomizers and some of the small rebuildable atomizers.

3. If you plan on using Large rebuidable atomizers you will need a Low profile reo grand or a low profile reo mini .The large atomizer will not fit into the standard reo grands juice well.


----------



## BigB (4/6/15)

The real problem is that it will eventually hurt/dampen the spirits of the real inventors, the real free spirits who have dreams, and then nothing new will come onto the market. Why make the effort when it just gets copied within a few weeks? I have to say the ethics side of things really doesn't read all that well.....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

OK I ordered a piece of shit... let's see how good it is for $29?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schuller (4/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I ordered a piece of shit... let's see how good it is for $29?



Ok Oom Rob after you done your review I have Dibs on it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

I foresee a winner Rob's Rantings coming (instead of Rob's Ramblings).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/6/15)

Schuller said:


> Ok Oom Rob after you done your review I have Dibs on it



Oom rob is going to melt it down. Form it into a dildo send it back to them and tell them to go f@*k themselves with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## whatalotigot (4/6/15)

Not to bash the REO at all... But Id rather spend my money on a mod with electronics and some tech.. I am gonna have to stick to my words when I say its overpriced for what it is.. Even if it is the best.


----------



## Xhale (4/6/15)

(i#ve edited this post a bit, hope it doesnt detract from the flow of the thread)
There's no ethics in business...only us customers who create a community and rally around items and turn it into a club. Business does, as business will do.


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Not to bash the REO at all... But Id rather spend my money on a mod with electronics and some tech.. I am gonna have to stick to my words when I say its overpriced for what it is.. Even if it is the best.



Tsek dont you have a coil to go build

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

johan said:


> I foresee a winner Rob's Rantings coming (instead of Rob's Ramblings).



Spot on @johan! And this one *will *go into the gorge (despite any dibs) if it's crap and I'm willing to bet it's crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Not to bash the REO at all... But Id rather spend my money on a mod with electronics and some tech.. I am gonna have to stick to my words when I say its overpriced for what it is.. Even if it is the best.



If that works for you and keeps you off stinkies I have no problem... that's why we have freedom to buy what you want. You buy electronic mods and I'll keep buying REO's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Not to bash the REO at all...





whatalotigot said:


> *all these guys* paying 3000 for a reo crying right about now!



So instead you chose to bash the people who enjoy these devices 

I bought another new one this weekend and haven't cried a single tear since - I must be special 

To be clear...I'm not bashing anyone, or their device of preference - maybe try doing the same

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/6/15)

Xhale said:


> http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...od-black-aluminum-1-x-18650.html#.VXAxZEZShUY
> $29


Is it me or do those pictures on the website look like they are pictures of a genuine REO? I can`t wait to see what the one @Rob Fisher has bought looks like!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Is it me or do those pictures on the website look like they are pictures of a genuine REO? I can`t wait to see what the one @Rob Fisher has bought looks like!


Yes, it is. Think @kimbo posted this some time ago. That Reo still has the standard profile, which take but a very few atomizers. The newest Reo is quite far removed from that one.


----------



## Alex (4/6/15)

Yeah, I better just keep out of this discussion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Alex said:


> Yeah, I better just keep out of this discussion.



Agree, you might just break some one or something

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey (4/6/15)

You get what you paid for ..... nuf said . Reo rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

@Xhale

This was posted before - I think by @kimbo - another thread, can't remember where exactly.
I made a post in that thread about this clone.

I was genuinely wondering how this clone will come out. I wonder if they will use the same components. The modmaster in Maine has spent years on these devices and has made a few revisions, using better materials and inner components each time - so that it works better. E.g. the sub ohm contacts and the new 510 connector etc.

For that price, I find it hard to believe that these guys can match the quality and the materials that are used. I am not a materials pricing expert, but it just seems unlikely that it will work the same.

So lets see. 

PS - @Rob Fisher - I am so glad you ordered one. Please take lots of closeup photos...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

Silver said:


> PS - @Rob Fisher - I am so glad you ordered one. Please take lots of closeup photos...



I have a feeling there will be one photo and then a launch sequence!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Xhale (4/6/15)

yes the other thread mentioned one in development, I think it was waidea that did the dirty deed. This is purely a notification that the device has gone on sale to the general public.
@Rob Fisher I will be interested to know about part compatibility. While the clone may be inferior, if the parts fit then reosmods may have gained a huge outlet for doors, connectors, bottles etc. ..."go faster" bits. I remember atmomixani did similar when the nemesis got copied, he released some aluminium tubes in colours which helped him.

I'll also understand if you just throw it into the gorge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/6/15)

Silver said:


> PS - @Rob Fisher - I am so glad you ordered one. Please take lots of closeup photos...



They are probably tooling up to make the @Rob Fisher order as we speak. $29.99 and free shipping, this has to be the squonking deal of a lifetime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

free3dom said:


> So instead you chose to bash the people who enjoy these devices
> 
> I bought another new one this weekend and haven't cried a single tear since - I must be special
> 
> To be clear...I'm not bashing anyone, or their device of preference - maybe try doing the same



I was NOT bashing the REO at all, I think its a great device, But when there are 1/1 clones coming out at a 1/10th of the price I would also be very defensive and angry at whoever stated it. . Im also saying the vape quality comes for the atty.. argue if you want to... 

NO OFFENCE, but i find most reonaughts to be very defensive when anyone posts anything about a reo, they can even call it bashing.. LOL 

I never said the reo was a bad device, its great. but if a device that looks the same does the same job and works exactly the same, comes out I would cry.. IF I OWNED A REO or 5.

If you like the reo by all means have it. I think the build quality is great and I understand why @Rob Fisher has a few. Its Great.

fine print: this post was not meant to harm anyone in particular, I am just stating my opinion and views on a product/s. And my REO opinion is as follows. Great build quality, light, compact, great engineering idea's.. Very overpriced. 

When A clone reo comes out and it costs $30 I wonder why the reo is so expensive, and is that price due to a *novelty* of having a REO..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

And to be clear, I WOULDNT order this $30 ding..


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I was NOT bashing the REO at all, I think its a great device, But when there are 1/1 clones coming out at a 1/10th of the price I would also be very defensive and angry at whoever stated it. . Im also saying the vape quality comes for the atty.. argue if you want to...
> 
> NO OFFENCE, but i find most reonaughts to be very defensive when anyone posts anything about a reo, they can even call it bashing.. LOL
> 
> ...



I bet you look at a Toyota and a Mercedes and go...why is the one so much more expensive than the other one? - don't overthink it, if you don't understand why it's fine 

And quite frankly I couldn't care less what your opinions are on any device, no offense, but I like to make up my own mind about what is and is not worth my money 

Just maybe try not to make observations about what a Reo owner may or may not be feeling about this device - especially if you are not one of said group of people

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I bet you look at a Toyota and a Mercedes and go...why is the one so much more expensive than the other one? - don't overthink it, if you don't understand why it's fine
> 
> And quite frankly I couldn't care less what your opinions are on any device, no offense, but I like to make up my own mind about what is and is not worth my money
> 
> Just maybe try not to make observations about what a Reo owner may or may not be feeling about this device - especially if you are not one of said group of people



a Toyota has a 4cyl engine N/A and a cd player. a Merc has way more technology and a turbo charged v8, leather seats and electronic stability controls all around.. Come now dont be silly. 

the reo and the clone are 1/1 indentical in looks and mechanical workings. 

Your argument is flawed. 

forget I said anything.. I really have no energy for this stupid argument, REO's are made of solid gold and platinum thats why they are expensive. ENJOY

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> a Toyota has a 4cyl engine N/A and a cd player. a Merc has way more technology and a turbo charged v8, leather seats and electronic stability controls all around.. Come now dont be silly.
> 
> the reo and the clone are 1/1 indentical in looks and mechanical workings.
> 
> ...



I'm one of the Reonauts that doesn't know defensive, but only attack .

Just as you assumed I will cry, so you assume that the $30 knock-off is identical to the original Reo without having the knock-off in your hand .

I give it to you, you never bashed the Reo. Not picking a fight with you but remember assumptions don't work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/15)

Eish this not fair ... One $30 man vs all you Reo owners

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (5/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> Eish this not fair ... One $30 man vs all you Reo owners



That's what happens if you walk into a gun fight with only your fists

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/15)

zadiac said:


> That's what happens if you walk into a gun fight with only your fists


Have you met whatIhaventgot ... he a big gym bunny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xhale (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 28736


they're very pretty, especially the far right one.
Good news is you will have a black one soon to complete your collection

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> a Toyota has a 4cyl engine N/A and a cd player. a Merc has way more technology and a turbo charged v8, leather seats and electronic stability controls all around.. Come now dont be silly.
> 
> the reo and the clone are 1/1 indentical in looks and mechanical workings.
> 
> ...



I submit to your superior intellect...clearly you know better than me 

I'll stop being silly and stupid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

@capetocuba these oaks think its funny to ASSUME im bashing the REO.

And then tell me Im assuming they are crying..

Even google thinks this product is a reo... Look and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

Geez! read the feckin posts and feckin think what you read before you type something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

johan said:


> I'm one of the Reonauts that doesn't know defensive, but only attack .
> 
> Just as you assumed I will cry, so you assume that the $30 knock-off is identical to the original Reo without having the knock-off in your hand .
> 
> I give it to you, you never bashed the Reo. Not picking a fight with you but remember assumptions don't work.



it is a FACT that both the reo and the clone, look similar, work the same mechanically, do the same job.. just the way all clones in the vaping world do... whether it will be up to standard is upto rob now when he recieves his package of poo clone..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

FACT: You did not know that two things can look exactly the same, but are in no way identical (like a "perde drol en 'n vy")

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

Really starting to split hairs now... I suppose this will go on till the end of time until I decide to cop out.. Im gonna go vape my reo now and Shhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Really starting to split hairs now... I suppose this will go on till the end of time until I decide to cop out.. Im gonna go vape my reo now and Shhhh



Arrrg no man, I assumed you enjoy it  - don't worry, fact: I still love you.


----------



## capetocuba (5/6/15)

This is a good looking clone, almost authentic looking without fire button

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Xhale (5/6/15)

its touch sensitive, of course.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> This is a good looking clone, almost authentic looking without fire button
> 
> View attachment 28760


Probably the variable voltage one, discontinued some time ago. Switch is on the unseen side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (5/6/15)

Yip, see something like a button there...so slightly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 28736



That woodville with the nuppin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

Alex said:


> That woodville with the nuppin



That was my number one choice of the entire stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/15)

Hey @whatalotigot 
Just caught up with this thread now after being off the whole day

I know what you mean when you say Reonauts may get nervous when they see a potential 1:1 clone for $30. I hope this thing is not good quality otherwise you are right, i will feel bleak having paid $150 for the same thing. 

But I really doubt it will be of the same quality or work as well. I also doubt the cloners will be able to make it to the same precision and with the same materials such that it works as well. And as far as I understand, the Reo has been finely tuned and slightly adjusted over the years to make it work better with less voltage drop etc etc. i doubt the cloner even knows about all these improvements... This is of course just my speculation. 

So lets see...

Will be very interesting

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## hands (5/6/15)

they both do the same thing.
given the choice i will always pick the original over a clone. it might cost more, so what i like to support Robert E O'Neill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/6/15)

You all do know that this clone is going to increase authentic REO sales, right?

It's also a super cheap springboard for someone wanting to try sqonking.

Depending on how good a clone it is, might be a source of cheap parts for REO's (Doors, buttons, etc...)

I know when I vaped less and a REO was feasible, the price scared me.

I'm a volume vaper (15-20mls a day). I can't really use mech mods anymore, battery life is just too short. So for me a REO isn't an option.

@hands that avatar is killer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (6/6/15)

@whatalotigot bashing a reo is the same thing as bashing a iphone its dangerous you might lose a hand. 
With every reo you get a free pitchfork and flavour enhancing elfs thats why its more expensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Xhale (6/6/15)

I just heard from the manufacturer, these copies will all be called "Dolly", in honour of the sheep.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (6/6/15)

Matt said:


> @whatalotigot bashing a reo is the same thing as bashing a iphone its dangerous you might lose a hand.
> With every reo you get a free pitchfork and flavour enhancing elfs thats why its more expensive



Bashing *any* device is just silly and bound to upset someone - I just don't see why people feel the need to do it 
It's the "mine's bigger than yours" mentality I suppose 

PS: those flavour enhancing elfs are amazing, pity they're not sold separately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt (6/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Bashing *any* device is just silly and bound to upset someone - I just don't see why people feel the need to do it
> It's the "mine's bigger than yours" mentality I suppose
> 
> PS: those flavour enhancing elfs are amazing, pity they're not sold separately



I agree but where the line is between bashing and criticising depens on the person hearing/reading it. And with certain (not to be named) devices/brands that line is pretty low due to a emotional value/connection the owner has with that certain device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (6/6/15)

Matt said:


> I agree but where the line is between bashing and criticising depens on the person hearing/reading it. And with certain (not to be named) devices/brands that line is pretty low due to a emotional value/connection the owner has with that certain device.



I totally agree that some fans are more fanatical than others - it is generally proportional to how much they enjoy something 

Personally, I couldn't give a crap about people bashing or criticising anything I like - has no effect on me. What irks me is when people start bashing people for enjoying what they enjoy - that is just rude

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (8/6/15)

Who bashed someone?? Shall i read the thread a 3rd time? Lol

I dont think the reo comes with flavour elfs .. I could start again by saying the flavour comes from the atty.. Not the metal box. @free3dom . The pitch fork I can see why... 

starting a argument on flavour from the reo would be a massive endless road. Most Reo owners say they have superior flavour to any other vape. but have never vaped anything else or never tried building a clapton coil ever... ( No offence to people who have ) 

One day @free3dom you can vape my setup and see what real flavor is. Iv had many reo owners taste my setup and go wow.. I thought a reo had the best flavour.. And have since sold their reo. 

But Personal preference is yours... No Worries I dont BASH anyone for having their vape setup of choice. Just be a little more open to the fact that im not after your blood. Im just stating that this metal box is just a metal box at the end of the day. Unscrew your atty from your reo and put it on any other device. You wont know the difference. If you are blind to think not then you are bashing everyone who doesnt own a reo, By choice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/15)

VapeViper said:


> Yip, see something like a button there...so slightly
> 
> View attachment 28772


I saw that button too ... was waiting for someone to notice it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (8/6/15)

i agree that the favor comes from the atty, build, wick and user preference.i am happy that you have "real flavor" and are willing to let others have a go.sharing is caring. the REO being a plain metal bottom fed box is exactly why i like and i would say there is nothing wrong with that. would the clone be the same? we will have to wait and see.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (8/6/15)

@hands I doubt it will be anywhere close to the REO, But its great for the noob on a budget who wants to bottom feed. If thats what they prefer.. These budget clone Reo's are good for one thing... Experiencing bottom feeding at an affordable price. Once they have tried it and say alright, i have tried all methods of vaping and I like bottom feeding most. then going ahead to spend the full price on a REO is best for them, Same goes for juice sales. I want to try the juice before I buy, otherwise your going in blind with a wad of cash.. Like @n0ugh7_zw Said... This could accually boost REO sales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

Lol this thread. Firstly the criteria of a good vape is different for everyone - some might enjoy an airy dense vape whilst others enjoy a tighter more subtle vape. Flavour again is subjective - some flavours are more enjoyable with dense warm vapor whilst others are better with cooler vapor. You actually cannot say you have the best setup or the best flavour device etc because everyones preferences are different. 

A reo provides its user with a simple, solid and compact package and yes the atty and build etc provides the vape experience but so does the device. A mech hits differently to a regulated device. 

This clone is more than likely going to suck but we will await its arrival and I suspect the gorge will be fed. But again who cares because if you cant afford a reo theres another option for you. Every other device has been cloned and to be honest i don't thibk it affects to manufacturers too badly - look at how loyal Reo owners are. People that werent really going to buy a reo becuase maybe the price vs want factor was too much or cant afford to will buy the clones. 

Anyways my 2c lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## LandyMan (8/6/15)

Damn for a moment there I thought I walked into a Toyota vs Landy thread on the 4X4 forum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/6/15)

For the record... Toyota pwns!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (8/6/15)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/6/15)

@DoubleD what did I fail to spell?


----------



## DoubleD (8/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> For the record... Toyota pwns!!!!



C'mon now, dont get me started

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @DoubleD what did I fail to spell?


I just dont like using the disagree button   so you get a 'bad spelling' 


Edit: wait a minute, are you 'for' or 'against' Toyota?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/6/15)

lol, ok, fair enough, my spotless record, is still spotless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, ok, fair enough, my spotless record, is still spotless.



what does 'pwns' mean anyway?


Edit: Google has set me straight on what 'PWNS' means lol  _ *Pwn* is a leetspeak slang term derived from the verb own, as meaning to appropriate or to conquer to gain ownership. The term implies domination or humiliation of a rival, used primarily in the Internet-based video game culture to taunt an opponent who has just been soundly defeated (e.g., "You just got pwned!").


I here by acknowledge I am a noob and will change my rating to 'agree' and return to my corner where I belong  


signed, a toyota fan who doesnt know what 'pwns' is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> signed, a toyota fan who doesnt know what 'pwns' is


+1 on that.


----------



## Xhale (2/7/15)

well, Dolly got on an aeroplane today to come visit me.
She also sent me some nudes in advance
http://blog.3fvape.com/mod-apv/reo-grand-style-mechanical-box-mod-unboxing/

any comments on the 510+bottle connection? the 510 adjusts via an allen key..is this direct reo copy? and the bottle connection looks off-centre.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/15)

No comment until my gorge thrower arrives... mine left yesterday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

Xhale said:


> well, Dolly got on an aeroplane today to come visit me.
> She also sent me some nudes in advance
> http://blog.3fvape.com/mod-apv/reo-grand-style-mechanical-box-mod-unboxing/
> 
> any comments on the 510+bottle connection? the 510 adjusts via an allen key..is this direct reo copy? and the bottle connection looks off-centre.


Yes, the stainless steel 510 on the Reo adjusts with an allen key. This, however, is a standard profile Reo style- so you are rather limited as to atomizers on there. You could shave 3 mm off the catch cup to fit bigger atomizers. 

I am more concerned about this statement from 3f:

*Minimum supporting resistance: 0.5 ohm(Please use the atomizer with resistance higher than 0.5 ohm. Because the spring is with high resistance, it will be burnt easily if the atomizer resistance lower than 0.5 ohm; and the coil will be very hot and make the drip tip too hot.)*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (2/7/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, the stainless steel 510 on the Reo adjusts with an allen key. This, however, is a standard profile Reo style- so you are rather limited as to atomizers on there. You could shave 3 mm off the catch cup to fit bigger atomizers.
> 
> I am more concerned about this statement from 3f:
> 
> *Minimum supporting resistance: 0.5 ohm(Please use the atomizer with resistance higher than 0.5 ohm. Because the spring is with high resistance, it will be burnt easily if the atomizer resistance lower than 0.5 ohm; and the coil will be very hot and make the drip tip too hot.)*



weird, jsut watched a pbusardo video on the reo grand (normal, not LP) and the 510 in his closeups had a slotted screwdriver thing going on.

the 0.5ohm thing makes me wonder if this is a copy of a reo pre-subohmkit...didnt the original reo have some sorta limitation like this too?. Those of you with reo's who bought a Dolly would do a great service if we could figure out what parts fit, as I dont mind buying a reo rebuild kit if the parts interchange.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/7/15)

As far as I know, and speak under correction, the only difference is that there is an upgrade kit that has a different spring that supports sub ohm.


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

Xhale said:


> weird, jsut watched a pbusardo video on the reo grand (normal, not LP) and the 510 in his closeups had a slotted screwdriver thing going on.
> 
> the 0.5ohm thing makes me wonder if this is a copy of a reo pre-subohmkit...didnt the original reo have some sorta limitation like this too?. Those of you with reo's who bought a Dolly would do a great service if we could figure out what parts fit, as I dont mind buying a reo rebuild kit if the parts interchange.


Yeah, pbusardo reviewed the previous 510, which has a removable and replaceable center pin with gaskets. The new 510 was not made to be user replaceable, but as hoople proof as you can get.

Quite possible that the clone has the pre-subohm contact, button and spring. Wonder if that is a hot spring?


----------



## Xhale (2/7/15)

so for the sake of confirming things, does the new 510 as per reo 2015 models have the hex adjustable 510 as per Dolly?
Pbusardo video went from normal to sub-ohm upgrade, and the spring was replaced from a silver spring to a brass coloured affair...Dolly has a brass coloured spring. We will just have to wait in anticipation


----------



## rogue zombie (2/7/15)

Jees it certainly looks like a REO.

But I don't want a REO because of how it looks, nor the fact that it's a squonker. 

I want it because of its build quality. The fact that a passionate crafter has been building the same thing for years, gives me great confidence in what I'll get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (2/7/15)

I think that soon ir later was gonna happen. Me for example i have nearly all original stuff. But i have some clones as well. Im obsessed with svoemesto work and have all original kayfuns, but i use one kay4 from pallas when i need two.
Will i buy this clone ? No thanks . Im happy with my reos . But if i didnt have one yet i will and try it out ... Just to buy the original after if i liked it . I think clones come a long way , i saw an original nemesis long time ago and when we compared with my clone they were the same . If this thing sell we will see better in the future im sure . At the end all it goes to the people . Wanna have a real louis vuitton bag, wallet , belt etc? I do and i put it on my insurance , like i do with my mods . I dont care about it but i wanna a chinese LV wallet to show my friends? Up to me i suppose . I dont think this will affect reosmod at all because who own a reo will always replace with an original. It may actually boost his sales because after people try a clone and they happy migth save and buy an original one . My 2 cents .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/7/15)

andro said:


> I think that soon ir later was gonna happen. Me for example i have nearly all original stuff. But i have some clones as well. Im obsessed with svoemesto work and have all original kayfuns, but i use one kay4 from pallas when i need two.
> Will i buy this clone ? No thanks . Im happy with my reos . But if i didnt have one yet i will and try it out ... Just to buy the original after if i liked it . I think clones come a long way , i saw an original nemesis long time ago and when we compared with my clone they were the same . If this thing sell we will see better in the future im sure . At the end all it goes to the people . Wanna have a real louis vuitton bag, wallet , belt etc? I do and i put it on my insurance , like i do with my mods . I dont care about it but i wanna a chinese LV wallet to show my friends? Up to me i suppose . I dont think this will affect reosmod at all because who own a reo will always replace with an original. It may actually boost his sales because after people try a clone and they happy migth save and buy an original one . My 2 cents .



Some very valid points.

I prefer original EVERYTHING, mostly because my stomach turns when things break. I really see it as pissing money away, which I worked hard for. But at the end of the day, availabilty comes into play, and I always weigh up if something is worth it.

Luis Vuitton wallet for me - not a f...! 
But I would spend that money anyday on a T-FAL pan for example.

The original Kayfun is serious engineering, so I can sort of see the value in it. But these RDA makers for R2000 are smoking crack - a couple of posts on a deck with some clever airholes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/7/15)

guys, attys and mods are a bit like breasts, some people prefer original, some prefer, well, clones 

If I didn'thave the Terminator mod and wanted to try bottom feeding, this would be my logical step. Dishing out R3k for a Reo and RM2 simply isn't on everyone's budget and a lot of moola to waste if you don't like it. If only Rob would do away with that silly litte square block on top of his mods and make it a flush top I'm sure I'll buy one when I get to my 6 month badge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> guys, attys and mods are a bit like breasts, some people prefer original, some prefer, well, clones
> .



Oh gawd, don't say that, I'll never buy a clone again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> guys, attys and mods are a bit like breasts, some people prefer original, some prefer, well, clones
> 
> If I didn'thave the Terminator mod and wanted to try bottom feeding, this would be my logical step. Dishing out R3k for a Reo and RM2 simply isn't on everyone's budget and a lot of moola to waste if you don't like it. If only Rob would do away with that silly litte square block on top of his mods and make it a flush top I'm sure I'll buy one when I get to my 6 month badge.


Yeah, could do without the catch cup for my taste, I agree. Maybe machining (mod then a bit taller) or patent reasons. The 2015 Woodvils are without and are perfectly good - a few still available btw. Irony is that the clone also has the catch cup - go figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh gawd, don't say that, I'll never buy a clone again.



You meant to say: " ...... silicone again."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh gawd, don't say that, I'll never buy a clone again.



Silcone allergy?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/7/15)

johan said:


> You meant to say: " ...... silicone again."



Lmao... epic.


----------



## kimbo (2/7/15)

johan said:


> You meant to say: " ...... silicone again."


or silic*l*one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Raslin (4/7/15)

Anybody tried these yet? What's the verdict 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80 and my customised Reo Grand


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Anybody tried these yet? What's the verdict
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80 and my customised Reo Grand



Hi @Raslin - Rob Fisher's one should be reaching him in the next few days I presume.
Then we will know
I just hope Rob doesn't chuck it in the gorge before taking some good photos and giving it a proper go.

@Xhale - has yours arrived?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/15)

@Viper_SA is now known as @theGorge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raslin (4/7/15)

Looking forward to the reviews


----------



## Xhale (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Raslin - Rob Fisher's one should be reaching him in the next few days I presume.
> Then we will know
> I just hope Rob doesn't chuck it in the gorge before taking some good photos and giving it a proper go.
> 
> @Xhale - has yours arrived?


a bit optimistic, it only got on an aeroplane on the 2nd. It'll be here next week sometime, I'm almost sure of that.

MAAR,
I is going to be quiet and let Rob do the talking, I have nothing to compare it to


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Xhale said:


> a bit optimistic, it only got on an aeroplane on the 2nd. It'll be here next week sometime, I'm almost sure of that.
> 
> MAAR,
> I is going to be quiet and let Rob do the talking, I have nothing to compare it to



That may be true - but we also appreciate your views being someone who doesn't have something direct to compare it to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (4/7/15)

what if I think it is shit....and then rob reviews it and it turns out is 1:1.
?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raslin (4/7/15)

That fine. We want your opinion, as well rob's. It helps us to make our own minds up.


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/15)

A bit unrelated, but still squonk related @Xhale - did you ever measure the voltage drop on the Terminator?


----------



## Xhale (4/7/15)

it measured about .35 drop as standard on vtc4 on about 0.5ohm....I'm sure I put it into the thread at the time. I then replaced the top wires with copper strips and ended up buying some samsung 25r's as the vtc4 were over a year old (daily use) so I cant redo results. But without a doubt there was a big difference with the replacement batteries in my other mods. I'll be happy to put my name behind a .3v drop at 0.5ohm with new batteries on a standard terminator. Surely someone has oen who can back me up

pbusardo did some tests with his reo review where he upgraded to subohm and has some charts showing pre and post subohm drops which leads me to believe they are within the same ballpark.

Remember your maths teacher you used to dream of banging? and you see her now, 56yo and perhaps a bit old and turns out she is shit in bed.....there must be a name for this psychological disorder when things dont meet your dream expectations. Thats me and the reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Xhale (4/7/15)

while we are munching numbers, does anybody know the weight of a standard reo grand like Dolly? I seem to remember reading the SL was around 120grams, so the standard one should be higher than that, but lower than the KUI at 240grams+

reo only, no atty, no battery, empty bottle


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> You all do know that this clone is going to increase authentic REO sales, right?
> 
> It's also a super cheap springboard for someone wanting to try sqonking.
> 
> ...


O.K. I admit it, got one on order (was told by 3f vapes they're being tested and shipped this wk.) Price is a factor and since joining the forum my Reo interest has been peaked.Reos' aren't cheap and one way or another this clone will be a bench mark and could lead to me purchasing the original .Everything in the vape world has been cloned so we knew this was inevitable so at the least it'll make great debate, spare parts or gorge fodder for Rob! P.S. that's a impressive collection@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/7/15)

Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone has tried the vaporflask Squonk. I have been thinking about it for a while now but the price is scary and there aren't really any reviews online of it. The prospect of fitting a full size bf (eg. The velocity with the bf pin) on a sick AF DNA 40 with temp limiting is just amazing. It's just that they make you pay for that amazement so can someone pls help me out.


----------



## Daniel (5/7/15)

Well , read most of this thread skipped through the trolling and bullshit .... as a noob squonker or nuonker for short yup coining that one I came from a KUI and not two months later with the help of the great Reo community (not going to name anyone) I eventually owned my first Reo. For someone on a budget this makes perfect sense so to those thinking of it , do it or wait for the reviews. 

You don't just buy a Reo , you join a community of passionate people who will go the extra mile to help out any fellow Reonaut and THAT you can not buy ... Nuff said.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not even close... we have had a few clone BF devices already and none have them have come even close... Oh wow it is taking all my restraint not to rant about thieving copycats... but having done this for a while I am completely relaxed with my authentics that are used 99% of the time.
> 
> Rest of my message deleted because it won't serve much purpose.


@Rob Fisher,I received a message from 3f vape,it may give a clue as to the quality of the clone:" The first batch of Rios have leftt our warehouse for a couple of days.We're sorry that if there are two customer made the same orders, our system will process orders as first in first serve, so the second order was out of stock. So you're not one of the first customers .who have received the item.We feel terribly for this but sincerely hope you could understand it. The second batch of Reos arrived at our warehousee a few days ago.but there is some painting problem with them. Manufacture is keeping eyes on this and doing best to fix the problem. Could you kindly wait for a couple of days and you will be one of the second batch of customers to receive the REOs? Thanks for your time. So all I Can figure from that is they fouled up my pre-order and these will probably should be mailed straight to the gorge.(but that would ruin you're fun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher,I received a message from 3f vape,it may give a clue as to the quality of the clone:" The first batch of Rios have leftt our warehouse for a couple of days.We're sorry that if there are two customer made the same orders, our system will process orders as first in first serve, so the second order was out of stock. So you're not one of the first customers .who have received the item.We feel terribly for this but sincerely hope you could understand it. The second batch of Reos arrived at our warehousee a few days ago.but there is some painting problem with them. Manufacture is keeping eyes on this and doing best to fix the problem. Could you kindly wait for a couple of days and you will be one of the second batch of customers to receive the REOs? Thanks for your time. So all I Can figure from that is they fouled up my pre-order and these will probably should be mailed straight to the gorge.(but that would ruin you're fun)



The Gorge is ready!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (9/7/15)

Dolly crept into my house during the day to come say "Hi"

what you will get is a nice presentation box (really nice by china standards) with a Dolly inside.
Dolly also comes with an allan key to adjust your 510, and a spare bottle (no spare bottle oring fitted, but you do get the dripper tip...probably an oversight).
You dont get any spare contacts like with the kui, nor do you get any spare tubing (booo! hisss!).

My Dolly is not perfectly finished (Rolex watch standards...noooo) but she is perfectly acceptable. She is wearing a coat of "something" paint...something textured, not really rubberised, but pleasant to touch...I've seen this before on a pair of binoculars.
I could hate the door a bit seeing as she sports a gentle bend, but then I would have to hate the new lo-cost Reo as that sports a gentle bend too. Mine has magnets though, so I guess I can resolve the situation easily.

Keep an eye out for @Rob Fisher review, as he would be able to judge this item accurately.


P.S. my hoople proof connector adjusts the traditional way, not reverse threaded. I'm not sure if this is a "thing", as currently my chalice is screwed in correctly, and the 510 pin is adjusted all the way to disappear state and there is no drama, its working fine.

When you get yours, get the plastic piece out and get the pipe off the 510 connector, then reassemble it correctly And slightly tighten the firing pin too. These were definitely put together during overtime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Xhale (9/7/15)

Door corrected...gentle finger bending to make it un-bowed, and then thou shalt slide door in grooves 40 times this-a-way, (or if you are Australian..that-a-way) to make the channels and cutout on door clearer of paint.

Whew, tragically easy to correct.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## moonunit (9/7/15)

@Xhale nice little write up, when did yours leave China?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (9/7/15)

@Xhale, thanks for the write up. Any pics yet?


----------



## Xhale (9/7/15)

standard reo fair, they skimped on finishing the back of the door as pic #2 shows. How terribly tragic Its not about saving paint and cutting costs, they were clearly interested in any weight savings they could make (saying that, I dont know how a normal reo door looks like on the back)

When it left china I cant remember...last week tues or wednesday? it was the first batch shipped from 3fvape, and I opted to use the epacket service.

Btw, in answer to my own questions a few replies back, the bottle/tubing/510 setup is straight and true.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raslin (9/7/15)

Brilliant thank you. So far it's ticking some of the boxes for me. Let us know how it goes further.


----------



## Xhale (9/7/15)

how does the back of a reo door look?


----------



## johan (9/7/15)

Xhale said:


> how does the back of a reo door look?



The black anodized one is black anodized on both sides & the painted ones also both sides.


----------



## Raslin (9/7/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (9/7/15)

Reo Metallic ones are just one side but who cares how does it perform in the long run time will tell..... How is the vape?


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/15)

If I get something new and the door looked like that I would be


----------



## andro (9/7/15)

as a matter of interest how many people ordered this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

andro said:


> as a matter of interest how many people ordered this?



I have a feeling after the KUI debacle most people are awaiting the reviews... and I suppose the one that they are waiting for is one by the most hostile of reviewers (well for the REO anyway)...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xhale (9/7/15)

after a few hours use I can report that I would like the bottle to be softer. I dont know if they have got the softness/hardness right but I do know I owuld like a softer bottle. This bottle is harder than the owl/terminator one, if that helps. Squonks ok, no leaks, but would be nicer for me not to have to push hard. The empty bottle in the box has the same hardness/softness to it.

Once the hostile reviews come out to compare I'm sure I could spend $0.65 on a reo bottle or 6. ( if they are indeed softer than this)
C'mon rob, where's your postman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

Xhale said:


> Once the hostile reviews come out to compare I'm sure I could spend $0.65 on a reo bottle or 6. ( if they are indeed softer than this) C'mon rob, where's your postman?



Not sure where he is... 

But the most important FedEx man I know should arrive at my place tomorrow and he is way more important... stand by for Vape Mail and REO mail tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/7/15)

Xhale said:


> after a few hours use I can report that I would like the bottle to be softer. I dont know if they have got the softness/hardness right but I do know I owuld like a softer bottle. This bottle is harder than the owl/terminator one, if that helps. Squonks ok, no leaks, but would be nicer for me not to have to push hard. The empty bottle in the box has the same hardness/softness to it.
> 
> Once the hostile reviews come out to compare *I'm sure I could spend $0.65 on a reo bottle or 6. ( if they are indeed softer than this)*
> C'mon rob, where's your postman?


If it helps, the REO bottles are much harder/stiffer than the owl/terminator bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (11/7/15)

I actually found the KUI bottles to be a good compromise although longetivity might be a factor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (3/8/15)

@Rob Fisher did you ever receive your clone? What's the verdict?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Raslin said:


> @Rob Fisher did you ever receive your clone? What's the verdict?



Nope. Still no sign of it...


----------



## Xhale (3/8/15)

my gearbest one arrived today...definitely same factory pumping them out. Everything the same as the 3fvape one.
shipped 22nd of last month


----------



## Raslin (3/8/15)

Cool. Are you still enjoying it?


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gorge is ready!


Hi @Rob Fisher, this message falls into the 'better never than late' category but here it is.My Reo Grand clone and Chalice arrived from the 3f vape world tour to Johnston this afternoon and I don't think Rob from Maine has a worry in the world over these.The one good thing is I now will have an alternative heating source this winter, man it gets hot, well I have an evenings entertainment trying to build some heat out of it, if not it's a trip to the Johnston gorge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, this message falls into the 'better never than late' category but here it is.My Reo Grand clone and Chalice arrived from the 3f vape world tour to Johnston this afternoon and I don't think Rob from Maine has a worry in the world over these.The one good thing is I now will have an alternative heating source this winter, man it gets hot, well I have an evenings entertainment trying to build some heat out of it, if not it's a trip to the Johnston gorge.



Awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rogue zombie (4/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, this message falls into the 'better never than late' category but here it is.My Reo Grand clone and Chalice arrived from the 3f vape world tour to Johnston this afternoon and I don't think Rob from Maine has a worry in the world over these.The one good thing is I now will have an alternative heating source this winter, man it gets hot, well I have an evenings entertainment trying to build some heat out of it, if not it's a trip to the Johnston gorge.



Aaaaaand pass... I can't stand mods getting hot in my hand. Use the proper metal ffs.

I would love a cheap back-up squonker, but I don't know if I'm going to find one.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, this message falls into the 'better never than late' category but here it is.My Reo Grand clone and Chalice arrived from the 3f vape world tour to Johnston this afternoon and I don't think Rob from Maine has a worry in the world over these.The one good thing is I now will have an alternative heating source this winter, man it gets hot, well I have an evenings entertainment trying to build some heat out of it, if not it's a trip to the Johnston gorge.





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Aaaaaand pass... I can't stand mods getting hot in my hand. Use the proper metal ffs.
> 
> I would love a cheap back-up squonker, but I don't know if I'm going to find one.


@Xhale did a write on the voltage drop and hot spring with a work around here. @johan suggestion with the care fuse is also a brilliant one, especially for those looking for some safety.


----------



## Xhale (4/8/15)

mine is fine
the chalice runs very hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Aaaaaand pass... I can't stand mods getting hot in my hand. Use the proper metal ffs.
> 
> I would love a cheap back-up squonker, but I don't know if I'm going to find one.


rOgue zOmbie@ I played with it a bit last evening and was able to get better performance.Put a .78 ohm coil raised above the post on the chalice and I must admit it's better.I wish I knew how a real Reo rocks, but for a back up I think you'll be okay .I like the squonk thing and I'm interested in the genre, so another step in the journey for yours truly.Total w/the chalice clone (built pretty well imo) $38.00,not bad I guess.Latter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


Seriously Rob, fiddled w/ it last nite and it's much better.I'm willing to bet the real Reo's a few steps above it, I like the squonk so the wheels are turning upstairs ,here I go again! (wish I could try the real McCoy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Xhale did a write on the voltage drop and hot spring with a work around here. @johan suggestion with the care fuse is also a brilliant one, especially for those looking for some safety.


Blu_Marlin@I was able to build most of the heat out thankfully ,I'm having fun w/ the squonk.wanting to try Johan's fuse trick!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Seriously Rob, fiddled w/ it last nite and it's much better.I'm willing to bet the real Reo's a few steps above it, I like the squonk so the wheels are turning upstairs ,here I go again! (wish I could try the real McCoy)



Well one day mine might arrive... but the whole debacle means I'm going to be really hostile towards it and if I was a betting man I would bet the Gorge is going to get a new member one of these days!


----------



## DoubleD (4/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well one day mine might arrive... but the whole debacle means I'm going to be really hostile towards it and if I was a betting man I would bet the Gorge is going to get a new member one of these days!



I'll buy it from you Skipper, I've a custom build itch I need to scratch, and the Feo (fake reo) will be a great starting point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well one day mine might arrive... but the whole debacle means I'm going to be really hostile towards it and if I was a betting man I would bet the Gorge is going to get a new member one of these days!


I'll take that bet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Well the day has arrived... the stinking REO Clone arrived at my local Post Office this morning... it only took two and a half months to arrive... without getting into the whole Clone vs Authentic rumble I just have to say I hate the fact that my beloved REO has been cloned. Enough on that issue.

And for sure this is a hostile review obviously... and this is initial impressions only based on what I see and feel because I have not yet been able to bring myself to put a Cyclone on it.

Nice solid cardboard box.
Nicely packaged and protected in high density sponge.
I was surprised at how nice it looked compared to what I expected.
Adjustable 510 with allen key.
It amazes me how the Chinese can make a device like this for half the price of just the shipping cost from the USA and still ship it across the world for free?







I'm still amazed at the apparent quality of the device. Just how it will vape and how long it will last remains to be seen. Also crazy that they cloned the non LP version... 

I will try and summon up the enthusiasm to maybe put a Cyclone on it and actually try it later...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher - great initial impressions post
Looking rather good
Am very interested to hear how she vapes.

I notice that the feed tube looks a bit skew. Is that because the bottle is not positioned correctly or is is because the feed mechanism is slightly off? (i.e. not directly above the bottle top)


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher - great initial impressions post
> Looking rather good
> Am very interested to hear how she vapes.
> 
> I notice that the feed tube looks a bit skew. Is that because the bottle is not positioned correctly or is is because the feed mechanism is slightly off? (i.e. not directly above the bottle top)



Yip it is skew... I think they are a few mm out on the design... but don't think it will have a major adverse effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (21/8/15)

that profile is TALL. Suprised you gave it a good word. 

If there are no conectivity issues this could be a viable option for the nooblets!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

whatalotigot said:


> that profile is TALL. Suprised you gave it a good word.
> 
> If there are no conectivity issues this could be a viable option for the nooblets!



Yip, very interesting that they cloned the original non-LP Reo Grand 

Maybe because it said "original" and they dont use it so they dont know that the low profile (LP) is the one to actually clone (to give more choice on atties).


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

whatalotigot said:


> that profile is TALL. Suprised you gave it a good word.



I really want to hate it and trash it but based on the first look I'm impressed for the $29.... More when I eventually get to put a Cyclone on it...


----------



## phanatik (21/8/15)

ok this has got me interested too.
I am at that point in my vape life where I want to try a squonker so that I can have the dripper experience without dripping.
I have to be honest and say that I dont like tanks very much. I know I have only tried one subohm tank, but the flavour on drippers leaves no alternative but for me to try a squonker.

The terminator was initially in my radar, but after hearing about hot springs and the like i was put off. I cannot justify getting a Reo yet as I might just not like it. There is a lot to love about reos and a lot of love for them on this forum, but it's a lot of money to spend if you're not "Sure". I this is remotely good, I might try it as a pathway to being a reonaut in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

phanatik said:


> ok this has got me interested too.
> I am at that point in my vape life where I want to try a squonker so that I can have the dripper experience without dripping.
> I have to be honest and say that I dont like tanks very much. I know I have only tried one subohm tank, but the flavour on drippers leaves no alternative but for me to try a squonker.
> 
> The terminator was initially in my radar, but after hearing about hot springs and the like i was put off. I cannot justify getting a Reo yet as I might just not like it. There is a lot to love about reos and a lot of love for them on this forum, but it's a lot of money to spend if you're not "Sure". I this is remotely good, I might try it as a pathway to being a reonaut in the not too distant future.



Hi @phanatik, your situation I think is a superb example of where something like this clone squonker could add value.

Just on the Reo though, if you like the flavour and experience you get from a single battery mech dripper setup, the vape on the Reo should be the same or even better, just without the hassle of dripping. You just need to find the right atty for your style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/8/15)

Just note that the clone is SP (standard profile) - so it can only take one or two small atomizers. One could shave 3 mm off the catch cup to allow many more atties to fit, but then you will have bare aluminium at the top.

Also, I think @Xhale said it does not have a hot spring, has a huge voltage drop and gets really hot. I think he installed a fuse in the end. Maybe an authentic Reo hot spring will fit in there. 

Have not seen the positive contact, so do not know what material it is made of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Hey just in case anyone was wondering. If you're looking for regulated squonking. It seems that the vaporflask DNa 40 squonk has dropped to $200 on the vaporshark site. 
Happy vaping


----------



## chamberlane (21/8/15)

I think with authentic you're paying for Rob's customer service.

I'd love to see some blindfold tests with reo users. Guarantee nobody would tell the difference between the vapes. Obviously there are other considerations besides "how does it vape" but the bottom line is that clones are useful and awesome imho.

Damnit I'd love to see blindfold tests with everything. Guys who tout atomizer X as being the best thing ever invented probably wouldn't be able to discern between that and another similar atomizer (with the same build) with a blindfold on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (21/8/15)

Also watch for the whiteout. It will have a bottom fed modification "so they say" that comes regulated aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/8/15)

Just a hought here @phanatik, I have 4 Terminators with no issues. If you add on shipping charges back and forth, as well as labour to mill the top down to fit other 22mm atties, this clone would be much more expensive than the Terminator. Unless you can file 100% with a hand file, I would risk a hand job  yup, I just said hand job

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (21/8/15)

yeah I'm running it with a car fuse now instead fo a spring. Nothing was untoward with the device until I got the urge to go down to 0.5ohm and below, and I only got this urge after shaving 3mm off the catchcup so that my 22mm attys could fit. As it came out the box is was surprisingly "pretty olraaaait"

need noalox though.

P.S. I didnt say it got really hot, because it didnt. Some other chap said that after he had a chalice on there (which gets really hot), and no doubt it conducted a bit.

Lets have Rob give his viewpoint once he has calmed down. I'm getting the feeling he is upset, not because the clone is kak, but almost because it isnt kak, AND because it exists.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xhale (21/8/15)

dont 4get Dolly's bingo is still active for when @Rob Fisher does his review.$20 to the forum for a full line (all in the name of fun)


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Xhale said:


> Lets have Rob give his viewpoint once he has calmed down. I'm getting the feeling he is upset, not because the clone is kak, but almost because it isnt kak, AND because it exists.



Yip true on all accounts.


----------



## Xhale (21/8/15)

I'd love some input now if you dont mind on the bottle hardness/softness. I want to order some more bottles from R.O'Neil but dont know is his are softer, harder, or the same.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

OK I tried a 2013 Cyclone on but it wouldn't screw all the way down... Strike one! I was happy because something is kak... took a 2104 Cyclone and tried it and it screwed on fine! Wicked it and filled the bottle with Tropical Ice. Popped in a battery... btw the bottle is very similar to the REO bottle so @Xhale you can go ahead... they are very much the same.

There is no doubt that the contacts are nowhere as good as the gold ones on the authentics... but I have to say at 1,1 Ohm the thing works...just how well the system will hold up over time remains to be seen. 

The fire button is considerably smaller than the authentic and none of the current REO Buttons fit. Also the hole the fire button comes through is only just big enough so replacing parts won't be that simple.

Yes I'm not happy because the device is WAY Better than I had ever thought it would be and I'm not happy they even exist. They are however a lot better than that piece of crap called the KUI. And for $29 delivered it's just mind boggling that this is even possible.

There won't be a RR on it because there is not enough bad to say about it and I'm bleak the REO has been cloned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

@Rob Fisher - thanks for the informative post on your first vape on it

By the way, what's the weight like? Heavier, lighter or the same weight as the Reo?


----------



## Jan (21/8/15)

There is some good with the "not Bad" I am really interested to try it and if it works I will most probably buy the original but all in good time, for now the finances are a bit tight


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - thanks for the informative post on your first vape on it
> 
> By the way, what's the weight like? Heavier, lighter or the same weight as the Reo?



It's heavier... fully rigged it weighed 200g and my Authentic SL was 168g

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Jan said:


> There is some good with the "not Bad" I am really interested to try it and if it works I will most probably buy the original but all in good time, for now the finances are a bit tight



Yip I certainly cannot argue the fact that this will allow those on a tight budget to enjoy squonking and the whole bottom fed dripper experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (21/8/15)

it is amazing just how cheap they can clone things for. this might be a good starting point if your budget is tight and you are curious as to what this whole bottom feeding thing is all about and lets hope that it leads to sales for Robert.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (21/8/15)

Squonking is the best! And this will help. Will a Reo hot spring fit in there @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Andre said:


> Squonking is the best! And this will help. Will a Reo hot spring fit in there @Rob Fisher?



It certainly looks like it will @Andre.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/8/15)

Glad I didn't order one. Anything I need to fiddle with to work is a no-no (only have 22mm BF attys)


----------



## annemarievdh (21/8/15)

@Rob Fisher...

Do you want to sell it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> @Rob Fisher...
> 
> Do you want to sell it



Nope sorry @annemarievdh... gonna test it for a while and try and break it and find out how resilient it is or isn't.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phanatik (21/8/15)

@Average vapor Joe mentioned the Vaporflask Squoker... didnt someone have a clone of it?


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

phanatik said:


> @Average vapor Joe mentioned the Vaporflask Squoker... didnt someone have a clone of it?



I had it in my hands at VapeClub, it was a complete and utter fail. we couldn't even get the bottle to fit in the device.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope sorry @annemarievdh... gonna test it for a while and try and break it and find out how resilient it is or isn't.



Aaaawwwwwww damn


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

phanatik said:


> @Average vapor Joe mentioned the Vaporflask Squoker... didnt someone have a clone of it?



Just noticed the vaporflask squonker in your "Dreams list" in your signature
And I loved seeing the 5 litres of Blackbird!!! I will second that!
I'm on rationing now, down to my last half bottle...


----------



## phanatik (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> Just noticed the vaporflask squonker in your "Dreams list" in your signature
> And I loved seeing the 5 litres of Blackbird!!! I will second that!
> I'm on rationing now, down to my last half bottle...


I'm down to my last 10ml. I really need to find an adv... I like a lot of juices, but keep on coming back to Blackbird as my happy juice. A bit to pricey as an adv though. 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

phanatik said:


> I'm down to my last 10ml. I really need to find an adv... I like a lot of juices, but keep on coming back to Blackbird as my happy juice. A bit to pricey as an adv though.
> 
> Sent from within the matrix



Agreed @phanatik - we should keep in touch and update each other on our findings
Andre says i must try mikes mega mixes ashybac 
I need to order some. Have you tried it?


----------



## Daniel (21/8/15)

This reminds me of pirating series harrrr yes I said it.... If this leads to more vapers experiencing the bottom feeding nirvana then so be it I still love my Reo simplicity is the key... Vape on mofos!


----------



## Xhale (21/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's heavier... fully rigged it weighed 200g and my Authentic SL was 168g



do you have an original non-lp non-sl to weigh it against, or was that a typo? I'd expect the SL to weigh less Sorry to badger you, but you are the only one I know with genuine and Dolly


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Xhale said:


> do you have an original non-lp non-sl to weigh it against, or was that a typo? I'd expect the SL to weigh less Sorry to badger you, but you are the only one I know with genuine and Dolly



Im almost certain Rob doesnt have a standard profile Reo
I have two but dont have a good digital scale. I think i need one though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (21/8/15)

A lathe will sort out any weight issues but seriously you okes are debating semantics I'm ordering group buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the day has arrived... the stinking REO Clone arrived at my local Post Office this morning... it only took two and a half months to arrive... without getting into the whole Clone vs Authentic rumble I just have to say I hate the fact that my beloved REO has been cloned. Enough on that issue.
> 
> And for sure this is a hostile review obviously... and this is initial impressions only based on what I see and feel because I have not yet been able to bring myself to put a Cyclone on it.
> 
> ...


Agree Rob, the quality is pretty good.I'm glad that an honest to goodness Reonaut is about to give it the once over as I've never been in the same room w/ an authentic. I've a million and one questions to bug you with so keep that bottle of wine handy


----------



## Daniel (21/8/15)

I suspect the original inventor Rob will have a flood of contact orders coming in....


----------



## Xhale (21/8/15)

not at $23 extra just for shipping (e.g. to me in UK) he wont I'm afraid. A complete Dolly is roughly that price now. Rob (this one on this forum) is kinda right to wonder how it can be made and shipped for the price china is asking. Use a fuse instead of a spring and spend your $23++++, that you saved to buy another Dolly, live with any further voltage losses (real or imaginary). Use noalox as per the original to ensure the contacts dont crud up.

I too wish it wasnt this way, but it is.


----------



## Daniel (21/8/15)

I stand corrected sir probably not worth it then so glad I'm not in this game.... Sad when innovation is regarded trivial to mass production


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/8/15)

Xhale said:


> not at $23 extra just for shipping (e.g. to me in UK) he wont I'm afraid. A complete Dolly is roughly that price now. Rob (this one on this forum) is kinda right to wonder how it can be made and shipped for the price china is asking. Use a fuse instead of a spring and spend your $23++++, that you saved to buy another Dolly, live with any further voltage losses (real or imaginary). Use noalox as per the original to ensure the contacts dont crud up.
> 
> I too wish it wasnt this way, but it is.


Its economies of scale and labour is cheap in china. Rob runs how many mills? A factory in china will run a few at a time and use a cheaper grade Alu. Rob spends time on his creations, China just bangs them out as fast as possible. The design was done and they probably have machines waiting for work so no design, no startup and no machine cost layout to consider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Xhale said:


> do you have an original non-lp non-sl to weigh it against, or was that a typo? I'd expect the SL to weigh less Sorry to badger you, but you are the only one I know with genuine and Dolly



Nope I don't have any of the standards anymore... but the weight difference is negligible...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Agree Rob, the quality is pretty good.I'm glad that an honest to goodness Reonaut is about to give it the once over as I've never been in the same room w/ an authentic. I've a million and one questions to bug you with so keep that bottle of wine handy



Happy to answer any and all questions Kev... well at least for the next 6 sleeps... after that I'm USA bound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Aaaawwwwwww damn


@annemarievdh,at $29.00 +free s+h I say go for it. Another tenner for a pretty good Chalice clone,gotta admit I've had fun w/ the intro to squawking and if nothing else it's a great vehicle to try different flavors,lends it self well to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

phanatik said:


> I'm down to my last 10ml. I really need to find an adv... I like a lot of juices, but keep on coming back to Blackbird as my happy juice. A bit to pricey as an adv though.
> 
> Sent from within the matrix


@phanatik,I feel for ya' I'm very fortunate to have hit on my ry4 menthol DIY as my beloved ADV.


----------



## kev mac (22/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy to answer any and all questions Kev... well at least for the next 6 sleeps... after that I'm USA bound.


@Rob Fisher, here goes Rob, I've gleaned some from others on the thread (it's been slow going as I'm recovering from eye surgery. I look and feel like the loser in a 15 rounder w/ Gerry Clooney) It's been odd. When it first arrived it stunk. After a rebuild w/ a.9ohm coil it was better but inconsistent I put it down and kind of wrote I off. I tried again and re wicked and played w/coil position w/ varying results, then miraculously it started performing much more consistently why?I don't know, but I'll take it.From the first I noticed as you and others did that the weak point on this clone is in the contacts, button ,spring etc.How's it compare w/ voltage drop? Over all I'd say if the performance keeps up I'd keep it and maybe ask Santa for an authentic at Xmas.(p.s. the Chalice ain't too bad.)


----------



## JakesSA (22/8/15)

Mmmm .. something to strap a SX350J onto?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher, here goes Rob, I've gleaned some from others on the thread (it's been slow going as I'm recovering from eye surgery. I look and feel like the loser in a 15 rounder w/ Gerry Clooney) It's been odd. When it first arrived it stunk. After a rebuild w/ a.9ohm coil it was better but inconsistent I put it down and kind of wrote I off. I tried again and re wicked and played w/coil position w/ varying results, then miraculously it started performing much more consistently why?I don't know, but I'll take it.From the first I noticed as you and others did that the weak point on this clone is in the contacts, button ,spring etc.How's it compare w/ voltage drop? Over all I'd say if the performance keeps up I'd keep it and maybe ask Santa for an authentic at Xmas.(p.s. the Chalice ain't too bad.)



Asking Santa for an authentic is a good move.... I can understand about finding the happy spot and it did take me a few goes to find the build that worked for me and still does all this time still... the atty of course makes a huge difference as does the coil build and position as well as the wicking material. I have tried many attys and for me it's the Cyclone all the way with the RM2 as a back up. I have tried the Chalice (authentic and clone) and I just cannot get it to work for me. Other atties that I enjoy are the Divo and Hornet which are very similar to the Cyclone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

JakesSA said:


> Mmmm .. something to strap a SX350J onto?



Personally if I was going to go to all that trouble and cost I would rather choose a second hand REO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @annemarievdh,at $29.00 +free s+h I say go for it. Another tenner for a pretty good Chalice clone,gotta admit I've had fun w/ the intro to squawking and if nothing else it's a great vehicle to try different flavors,lends it self well to that.



Jip its not a bad price. Im just scared to order from somewere if never orderd. 

I do have a Reo mini, and love the vape on it. Its just not working at the moment and @shaunnadan is doctoring it For me. 

But want another Reo, the price os just a bit to high for my abilities.


----------



## kev mac (22/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Asking Santa for an authentic is a good move.... I can understand about finding the happy spot and it did take me a few goes to find the build that worked for me and still does all this time still... the atty of course makes a huge difference as does the coil build and position as well as the wicking material. I have tried many attys and for me it's the Cyclone all the way with the RM2 as a back up. I have tried the Chalice (authentic and clone) and I just cannot get it to work for me. Other atties that I enjoy are the Divo and Hornet which are very similar to the Cyclone.


As I understand it my atty choices are limited w/ this style "Reo" and the chalice is a tough nut,I keep the tip section loose to get more air as it's stingy in that regard.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

kev mac said:


> As I understand it my atty choices are limited w/ this style "Reo" and the chalice is a tough nut,I keep the tip section loose to get more air as it's stingy in that regard.



Do yourself a big favour and try and get a Cyclone, Divo or Hornet. All fit the 14mm drip cup and all are fantastic for flavour. If the air holes in these are a little too tight then open the hole a little with a dremel... easy to do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (22/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip its not a bad price. Im just scared to order from somewere if never orderd.
> 
> I do have a Reo mini, and love the vape on it. Its just not working at the moment and @shaunnadan is doctoring it For me.
> 
> But want another Reo, the price os just a bit to high for my abilities.


@annemarievdh,totally get the out of work thing, but you don't have to worry about ordering from fast tech or 3f vape and such though they can be a little slow sometimes


----------



## moonunit (24/8/15)

Mine eventually arrived today. Having never owned a reo I don't think the quality is bad for just over R300.00(will a little more at today's rate). Have a chalice 3 clone to go with it. Will try everything out tonight, very intrigued to see what this squonking is all about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Mine eventually arrived today. Having never owned a reo I don't think the quality is bad for just over R300.00(will a little more at today's rate). Have a chalice 3 clone to go with it. Will try everything out tonight, very intrigued to see what this squonking is all about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stuff. Let us know. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/8/15)

Hey guys just a question. 
Why do reos need special sub ohm springs and and stuff. Just wondering?


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey guys just a question.
> Why do reos need special sub ohm springs and and stuff. Just wondering?


When I got my first Reo it had a silver coloured positive contacts (not sure what material) and delrin firing buttons. At low resistance (below 0.5 ohms) the positive contact became very hot and melted the delrin button and sometimes led to the hot spring sagging. Voltage drop was but average with that setup. 
When low ohms became more popular, the modmaster replaced the contacts with gold plated ones and the firing button with PEEK.
A hot spring has always been a feature of the Reo - just a safety measure - only now it is also gold plated for better conductivity. In case of a short the spring will drop, breaking the circuit.
The tip of the positive contact was also changed to better accommodate flat top batteries.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## moonunit (24/8/15)

So stuck a quick 24g 6wrap 2.5 I/D kanthal coil in, should be around 0.6ohm. Firstly the chalice is a pain to build on with those posts with castle type nuts, almost stripped one and the build space is tiny. Wicking is a bit of a pain cause the coil sits off centre so do you feed some wicking underneath? Also airflow is fairly tight even wide open, this is compared to a Lemo 1(which is tight to start with) and an Atlantis.

This is my first mech so guess I have been spoilt with the flexibility of VW mods. The vape is ok, tastes like it is on the verge of a dry hit even after around 5 squonks. 

One thing I am happy about is that I didn't buy authentics to start this journey off and that clones were available, otherwise I might have been very bleak dropping close to R3k and getting a very mediocre vape.

Not blaming the equipment though, chances are it is my setup and I will need to spend more time playing with the wicking. I am glad these clones are available so people can start their squonking journey.

Any advice would be appreciated!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (24/8/15)

Got a bit tired of not having noalox, and gently cleaning the firing pin, and sitting at work giving the battery a spin hoping for a lucky contact, and seeing my batteries with el'scorcheroony marks on them.

So when you have a problem , you take ownership of the problem. Hat tip to the KUI mod, which works in this way and which I dont have to mess with every other day


nothing untoward in this picture, bar the car fuse as a negative contact.



perhaps the eagle-eyed have already spotted the difference...if not, check the positive contact area



the secret, revealed.

I took an old copper pipe clamp, cut a piece out of it, hammered it flat, half-assed filed it to size, found something pokey (a screwdriver) and gently tapped tapped tapped and got a bigger screwdriver and tapped tapped tapped to make a stand-out proud nipple shape to contact my battery. The little square piece is oversized, and is press fitted in from the top into the black plastic. It isnt going anywhere soon.

So thats that..my batteries now stay in constant contact with the "positive" plate, and the firing pin acts against the other side of the plate. The little turned section of the firing pin was flattened. Does this make me a hoople? perhaps. But the firing pin now makes contact with the firing plate over a much larger area. There is always a good connection

Sorry for the bad pictures, I have a really excellent camera, but the room is well foggy right now. This mod has been working for me since the beginning of last week, so its had 7 days road testing already. Havent cleaned it once.


2 new pictures, hopefully they are clearer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (24/8/15)

Xhale said:


> So thats that..my batteries now stay in constant contact with the "positive" plate, and the firing pin acts against the other side of the plate. The little turned section of the firing pin was flattened. Does this make me a hoople? perhaps. But the firing pin now makes contact with the firing plate over a much larger area. There is always a good connection



Very clever solution, might give it a go. Thanks for the write up and pics!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> So stuck a quick 24g 6wrap 2.5 I/D kanthal coil in, should be around 0.6ohm. Firstly the chalice is a pain to build on with those posts with castle type nuts, almost stripped one and the build space is tiny. Wicking is a bit of a pain cause the coil sits off centre so do you feed some wicking underneath? Also airflow is fairly tight even wide open, this is compared to a Lemo 1(which is tight to start with) and an Atlantis.
> 
> This is my first mech so guess I have been spoilt with the flexibility of VW mods. The vape is ok, tastes like it is on the verge of a dry hit even after around 5 squonks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe the Chalice is not the best of atomizer to start your journey with. 24 g might be too heavy for the Chalice and takes a lot of space, which is limited as it is. The afterburn will also take a lot of your juice away. Maybe try 28 g at around 0.7 ohms. The thinner wire is also easier to tighten around the posts. My build here.

Going forward I recommend you shave 3 mm off the catch cup to open up your world for a lot of bf drippers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (24/8/15)

@Andre thanks for the advice! Using 28g would be just short of 4 wraps, so should fit easily.

Used rayon to wick but think I may try some jap cotton and see if the flavour is any better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> @Andre thanks for the advice! Using 28g would be just short of 4 wraps, so should fit easily.
> 
> Used rayon to wick but think I may try some jap cotton and see if the flavour is any better.
> 
> ...


The pleasure is all mine. For the airflow you need to play with the AFC ring until you find the widest open position. I do find that with the clone it needs constant re-adjusting to prevent gurgling. Did you check that the inner airflow hole is aligned with the coil position?


----------



## JW Flynn (24/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I tried a 2013 Cyclone on but it wouldn't screw all the way down... Strike one! I was happy because something is kak... took a 2104 Cyclone and tried it and it screwed on fine! Wicked it and filled the bottle with Tropical Ice. Popped in a battery... btw the bottle is very similar to the REO bottle so @Xhale you can go ahead... they are very much the same.
> 
> There is no doubt that the contacts are nowhere as good as the gold ones on the authentics... but I have to say at 1,1 Ohm the thing works...just how well the system will hold up over time remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Have to say here Rob, My KUI is to this day working 100% I have had 0 issues with mine, it's a v2 was lucky never to have touched version 1, hehe

I have been using the stock atty on it with everything else stock, did not have to replace a single thing all is still in working order... not even a single leak either... Maybe I was lucky, hehe... The device is heavy, when I compare it to Reo's... but that is about it  

I'm not t much of a squanking fan, it works, works well even, but I prefer dripping... since I started back on my hades 26650 with a Trident, I could not get anything that works as well as drippers...


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Have to say here Rob, My KUI is to this day working 100% I have had 0 issues with mine, it's a v2 was lucky never to have touched version 1, hehe
> 
> I have been using the stock atty on it with everything else stock, did not have to replace a single thing all is still in working order... not even a single leak either... Maybe I was lucky, hehe... The device is heavy, when I compare it to Reo's... but that is about it
> 
> I'm not t much of a squanking fan, it works, works well even, but I prefer dripping... since I started back on my hades 26650 with a Trident, I could not get anything that works as well as drippers...


It should be the same as dripping - I mean only difference is you feed from the bottom and you need much less wicking. Of course, very dependent on the atomizer you use. You need a bf Trident!


----------



## JW Flynn (24/8/15)

true true, but i'm long off the trident, just mentioned it as that is where I stetted, hehe...

As for being the same, nope, I love those hot dense experiences, so hectic flavor and clouds are my thing, in other words, 0.2 ohm max, my comfort is between 0.2 and 0.08 and I do not think the springs would handle that, hehe, proper mech mods, like the hades mod, or dimitri that I love so much are required here....

Have to say, this damn X Cobe 2 is also keeping me happy, have a 0.13 build on it, and tastes brilliant anywhere from 90 watts... tried it a couple of times on 160 watts... damn that is a hot vape, and juice dies so quick, you take two draws and have to drip like 10 drops again, lolzz But she is working like a charm... coupled with a velocity 

i'm also looking to give temp control another try with 160 watts, as @ 60 watts I was not impressed... this will be the last try, or p[perhaps an Ti upgrade on the software and then the last try, hehe


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> true true, but i'm long off the trident, just mentioned it as that is where I stetted, hehe...
> 
> As for being the same, nope, I love those hot dense experiences, so hectic flavor and clouds are my thing, in other words, 0.2 ohm max, my comfort is between 0.2 and 0.08 and I do not think the springs would handle that, hehe, proper mech mods, like the hades mod, or dimitri that I love so much are required here....
> 
> ...


Ah, a Reo can handle 0.2 ohms - the KUI probably not, but you won't like the battery life. You are of the same cloth as @zadiac when it comes to vaping seems to me. He has ordered an awesome dual battery squonker - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/picture-update-on-my-parallel-vr-woodmod-in-the-making.t14011/


----------



## JW Flynn (24/8/15)

oh, yes, I saw that, pretty!!!!!!!!! and that is awesome!!! 

Ja, I also do not think the springs will handle 0.2 have not tried, I think the build I have on there now is 0.3 or something like that 

battery life is ok, I have a charger and a good couple of battery's, hehe.. kinda used to it with the builds I so, hehe

that wood one would be a damn good alternative, I would still be able to build my lekker builds, and at the same time have the ease of squanking.. have to say, when you are used to dripping, you generally do not get dry burns.. the only issue I have then with dripping, is doing it while driving, hehe... and there is where my evic VT comes in running a billow v2 that i also love to bits 

Isn't vaping a wonderful thing, with all the products on the market, and the millions of ways you can build on each... you care literally spoiled for choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

I know the Chalice is highly rated but for me it sucks... put a Cyclone or RM2 or even an Atomic on top and you will really start to understand the squonk attraction. But seeing you like the sub ohm stuff try a dual coil on a Rogue.

Whoops! EDIT: I forgot you are stuck with only 14mm atties. RM2 and open the hole a dash!


----------



## Alex (24/8/15)

@JW Flynn, the Reo can handle 0.2ohms no problem. I have one of my original nuppins with a dual coil 2.5 ID as standard running right now with a good tobacco. it's pretty much as hot and dense as I can handle. And it's really awesome, but the other setup is running 0.5 Ohms for the fruitier flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

Hi @moonunit 
I dont have a Chalice but @Andre is right, its probably your setup
All i can say is that for mouth to lung vaping my RM2 on my Reo has been in service for over a year and it is truly exceptional. 
And for lung hits, my Nuppin has been performing superbly

You just need the right atty and setup then i think you will be very happy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Mine eventually arrived today. Having never owned a reo I don't think the quality is bad for just over R300.00(will a little more at today's rate). Have a chalice 3 clone to go with it. Will try everything out tonight, very intrigued to see what this squonking is all about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@moonunit I think you'll have some fun w/ the mod and atty clones, they are pretty good surprisingly but coil placement and wicking are paramount so you might want to ask the reonauts for advise or check a video by super x.Wish I could do a side by side w/ the authentic.One thing I can say is to keep your coil around 1 ohm or so for best performance imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> So stuck a quick 24g 6wrap 2.5 I/D kanthal coil in, should be around 0.6ohm. Firstly the chalice is a pain to build on with those posts with castle type nuts, almost stripped one and the build space is tiny. Wicking is a bit of a pain cause the coil sits off centre so do you feed some wicking underneath? Also airflow is fairly tight even wide open, this is compared to a Lemo 1(which is tight to start with) and an Atlantis.
> 
> This is my first mech so guess I have been spoilt with the flexibility of VW mods. The vape is ok, tastes like it is on the verge of a dry hit even after around 5 squonks.
> 
> ...


@moonunit l went through the same problems with my clones.my suggestions are to build higher(i'm at .9) and use 28 or up to 32g wire, much easier on the chalice and experiment w/coil pos.(I find in the middle of the post and almost flat to the bottom of the atty works best) and not too heavy w/ the cotton.Luck to ya'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Very clever solution, might give it a go. Thanks for the write up and pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also try loosening the drip tip to let air flow when drawing on it


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> true true, but i'm long off the trident, just mentioned it as that is where I stetted, hehe...
> 
> As for being the same, nope, I love those hot dense experiences, so hectic flavor and clouds are my thing, in other words, 0.2 ohm max, my comfort is between 0.2 and 0.08 and I do not think the springs would handle that, hehe, proper mech mods, like the hades mod, or dimitri that I love so much are required here....
> 
> ...


@JW Flynn speaking of hard hitting mechs I own a Osmium clone and that sucker kicks like a mule.


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/2/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a hought here @phanatik, I have 4 Terminators with no issues. If you add on shipping charges back and forth, as well as labour to mill the top down to fit other 22mm atties, this clone would be much more expensive than the Terminator. Unless you can file 100% with a hand file, I would risk a hand job  yup, I just said hand job



Any user feedback on the terminator ?


----------

